# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Historia e hacker-ave

## qoska

HTTP://WWW.UNDERGROUND-BOOK.COM

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Faleminderit , po e shkarkoj direkt.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## qoska

http://www.underground-book.com

eshte nje liber falas qe flet per hacker/cracker/phreaks qe ne fillimet e tyre e me vone.

Nese keni kohe dhe kuriozitet lexojeni.

----------


## altiX

Një libër shumë interesante, e cila në kanale të ndryshme mund të gjendet edhe si pdf është edhe *Hacker's Black Book.pdf*

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po ndonji liber me histori me personale , psh ndonji histori qe e ka treguarvete hackeri qe ne fillim e deri ne fund.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Art of Deception
Art of Intrusion

K.Mitnick

----------


## Darius

K. Mitnick eshte i preferuari im. Edhe filmin Hacker 2 qe ja kane kushtuar atij e shikoj shpesh dhe nuk ngopem. Tani normalisht qe kane dale shume te tjere dhe mbase me te afte se Mitnick po ai mbetet legjende.

P.S. Ne fakt Mintick ishte kraker dhe jo hacker...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> K. Mitnick eshte i preferuari im. Edhe filmin Hacker 2 qe ja kane kushtuar atij e shikoj shpesh dhe nuk ngopem. Tani normalisht qe kane dale shume te tjere dhe mbase me te afte se Mitnick po ai mbetet legjende.
> 
> P.S. Ne fakt Mintick ishte kraker dhe jo hacker...


A mund te di ku ta gjej kete filmin , se filma te tille i kam fiksim.

Sa per librat  faleminderit force intruder.

----------


## eni_

> ....Edhe filmin Hacker 2......
> 
> P.S. Ne fakt Mintick ishte kraker dhe jo hacker...


Per ata qe duan te shohin kete filmin do e gjejne me titullin 

Operation Takedown

tjeter film do thosha : Hackers, Antitrust, The Pirates Of Silicon Valley, plus dhe dy ``emisioni`` qe flasin pak a shum per linux-in, qe jane The Code [the linux code], dhe Revolution OS. 

Ndersa per K. Mitnick, do thosha qe s'eshte as hacker e as cracker, jo duke perjashtuar mundesite qe ai te jete si hacker dhe cracker, por me shume se te gjitha u njoh si phreaker, dhe nderhyrjet qe ka bere ne sistemet telefonike, dhe telefonatat e gjata qe ka bere pa paguar para. Phreaker nga google del kshu : 

A phreaker is a hacker that is skilled in manipulating the phone system.

--eni

----------


## Darius

> A mund te di ku ta gjej kete filmin , se filma te tille i kam fiksim.
> 
> Sa per librat  faleminderit force intruder.


Une e kam shkarkuar nga torrent. Mjafton te kerkosh neper faqet qe bejne share me torrent dhe ma ha mendja qe duhet ta gjesh. Filmi quhet Hacker 2.

----------


## LOGIC

> A mund te di ku ta gjej kete filmin , se filma te tille i kam fiksim.
> 
> Sa per librat  faleminderit force intruder.


Ditmir provo me Limewire unë aty e kam shkarkuar.
Ia vlen ta shikosh disa here atë film është shumë mbresëlënës...

----------


## Force-Intruder

> P.S. Ne fakt Mintick ishte kraker dhe jo hacker...


 :ngerdheshje:   Mitnick ne fakt nuk u shqua shume as si hacker aq me pak si cracker. Normalisht njohurite e tij ne fushen e informartikes ishin te zgjeruara dhe perfshinin te gjitha sistemet operative te kohes dhe pak gjuhe progamimi (Mitnick nuk eshte shquar kurre ne assembly ose C, keshtu qe te qenit cracker i mirfillte ishte larg per te).

Mitnick ne te vertete eshte babai i "inxhinjerise sociale". Ai manipulonte ne menyre te shkelqyer pjesen me te dobet te nje sistemi : "faktorin njerezor".
Shume nga aktet e tij me te njohura ne fushen e piraterise jane bere pikerisht nepermjet kesaj rruge... mitnick ishte mjeshter i mashtrimit... ishte i afte te merrte nje administrator ne telefon dhe ta bente ti thoshte fjalekalimin... te perdorte default password lists... te shfrytezonte nje sekretare te thjeshte per te kaluar firewall... here here aventurohej edhe vete fizikisht ne zonen e hacking. Mjeshter i sistemeve te komunikacionit pa dyshim...
Te libri i dyte dhe art of intrusion ka histori te verteta hackerash dhe crackerash te cilet qendrojne normalisht me lart se mitnick... gabimi i Mitncik ishte qe u gerric me korporata si General Motors apo Nokia... keto e futen brenda...lol... por keto e nxorren edhe jashte. Djali u tregua i zgjuar....kishte "sigurime" pa dyshim... perndryshe nje njeriu qe ka futur duart fjala vjen te bilancet e General Mtrs. mund ti ndodhi nje aksident ne burg... mund te vetevritet... mund edhe te mos dali per nje kohe shuuuummeeeee te gjate nga burgu  :shkelje syri:

----------


## altiX

*Hacker* (në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës ishin - janë):

*Ken Thompson
Dennis Ritchie
Steve Wozniak
Richard M. Stallman
Linus Torvalds etj*

----------


## Darius

Ndersa mendimi im eshte qe nje hackeri te vertete nuk i del emri kurre. Me kujtohet para disa kohesh pash nje dokumentar mbi hackerat ne NY City dhe ne te njejtin dokumentar jepej dhe nje filmim mbi protesten per lirimin e Kevin Mitnick. Aty gjate intervistes me nje kompjuter analist dhe programues mu fiksua nje koment qe e gjykoj shume te drejte. Nje hacker i vertete nuk ka kurre emer. Nje hacker nga ata qe bejne te dridhet dhe nuk njohin pengese ne cdo sistem sigurie, ata nuk dalin kurre ne skene.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Hacking "i vertete" vdiq pa hyre vitet '90. Vdiq me manifeston e The Mentor. Vdiq kur lindi echelon, kur sherbimet sekrete bene qe jo vetem softi po edhe hardware te jete i kontrollueshem, kur u kuptua qe informacioni ishte gjithshka.
Tani prodhojne filma me hackera si die hard 4.0... budallalleqe per te mbushur mendjen e njerezve qe nese duan vertet.... mund te bejne dicka ne menyra anonime akoma.... utopi.
Nuk ka me gje qe vellai i madh nuk shikon... thjesht mban nje profil te ulet... qe nga ky postim.... te celulari... telefoni i shtepise... ipod... jane te gjitha nen kontroll... pergjithmone.
Matrix.... Tani na duhet nje Neo!

----------


## qoska

Si zor te vdesin hacker-at.

Ndoshta nuk ka me info sepse zbulohen me kollaj por qe ekzistojne mos ki merak dhe gjysma e tyre jane te punesuar per te gjetur hacker te rinj  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk thashe qe kane vdekur hackerat... ekzistojne... ata te mirefilltet ruhen si dreqi, perdorin teknologji te vjeter dhe punojne te izoluar... dhe nuk gerricen kurre me vellain e madh.
Te tjeret "entuziaste" hidhen sa andej kendej... e bejne per tu njohur...shumica shpresojne qe nje dite edhe te arrestohen edhe te dalin ne gazeta... se eshte si te jesh nje tip vrasesi serial dhe deshira per tu bere i ditur dhe publik ekziston.
Sidoqofte nje gje eshte e sigurt... vitet '80 nuk kthehen me kurre... do vazhdojme te degjojme historira... po vellai i madh i di te gjitha.

----------


## Agon_xh

> Një libër shumë interesante, e cila në kanale të ndryshme mund të gjendet edhe si pdf është edhe *Hacker's Black Book.pdf*


Kete liber e kam kerkuar shume neper internet, por nuk kam mundur ta gjej, nese dikush e ka ose ka info se ku mund te gjendet mire do ishte te me tregoni.

----------

